# 60s-70s Hawthorne?



## motorlessbike (Mar 9, 2021)

Hello,

I am trying to help my 80 year old neighbor clean out his garage. He has a lot of stuff and its hard to determine what is trash and what is treasure.

He has a Hawthorne Bicycle that he bought brand new from Montgomery Ward sometime not long after he bought his Brand New 1969 Chevy C-10, but he doesn't remember when exactly. I tried looking for the serial number under the crank case, but it wasn't there. You can still make out the original decal on the seat post that says Hawthorne. Would the serial number be somewhere else? Would this bicycle be worth anything to a collector? or should it be taken to a flea market.

Thank you for you help. He doesn't have a computer and I don't want him to get taken advantage of.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 13, 2021)

Looks like a Snyder built middleweight bicycle, maybe from the late 1960’s or early 1970’s.  Looks to be original paint, but the finish on the fenders looks odd on my screen (silver paint or just light tarnish?). 
Later Snyder built bicycles may have a serial number on the rear left hand side.


----------



## motorlessbike (Mar 15, 2021)

Hey Archie, Thank you for the help. The paint is all original. Im pretty positive thats just a bit of tarnish on the fenders. The bike itself is mostly original. 
He added the Baskets, Mirror, Reflectors, Double horn, and maybe the fender skirts.
He changed out the seat and changed out the headlight.

I know it's tough to put a value on something like this, but would you have any idea what a good asking price would be? Or know anybody that might be interested? I'm sure my neighbor would be happier selling the bike to collector rather than getting the best price


----------

